# Indirect drain for boiler ?



## dkonrai (Oct 19, 2019)

Long story short.
Roof top boiler. Mechanical guy had to relocate about 50 feet from plan.
Boiler, and closed loop has 3/4 inch relief valves.
Boiler drain is 1 1/4.
Is it better to run a 2 inch line, 90 up to a receptacle? Or run seperate, boiler drain, boiler relief, closed loop relief?
Per plan I have installed a roof receptacle that has a 2 inch dam, and a 3/4 make up protected by a rpbfp.
Or run all seperate lines?
Never run into a situation like this in all my years.
Thanks in advance.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. First take a step back. If you installed per the "Approved Drawings", I would not alter it without a "Licensed Design Professional" (Architect or Engineer). Most locations an alteration without an approved change of work order leaves you in a position you don't want to be in.

If no drawings were provided and this is an as-built situation, there is still a question. For instance if this was just a swap out form an old to new unit (without a set of drawings) you have more leeway. To me in (Illinois) a condensate type drain is not required to terminate into a receptor on a roof. It can discharge on a roof and evaporate or run to scuppers. Since your looking at a temp issue, you need a receptor to deal with heat.

I would cut into the roof an install a floor sink, trap & vent it next to the unit. Then run all indirect into it. You mention an R.P.Z., not knowing you location. We are mandated to install those not more than 5" AFF, unless there is a walkway and discharge the relief onto a floor (providing a FD is in the same area) or indirect into a receptor.

Not knowing you area installing on outside I hope your not in an area subject to freezing, unless you utilize a hot box. Or install within the building mech room and run the line clearly marked non-potable water.


----------



## dkonrai (Oct 19, 2019)

Ok done.
We moved the drain closer to the boiler.
Located in California, bayarea. 
I passed inspection guess that's all that matters?









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Great looking work !


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

In that last picture, couldn't you have had all those copper legs come over to the boiler pad at the same height? If they all came over just above the pad you could have done one more piece of unistrut with some clamps. That one inch line looks like 6'+ of unsupported pipe.


Is there enough room between those pipes for a pipe cutter or will the next guy be swearing at you?




Will you be insulating all this?


















.


----------

